# Mistking System Wanted!!!!



## Lecky Becky (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi does anyone know where I can get a Mistking system from in the UK?


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Lecky Becky said:


> Hi does anyone know where I can get a Mistking system from in the UK?


The Frog Shop, Reptile and Amphibian Specialist just got one from them :2thumb:


----------



## Lecky Becky (Mar 23, 2015)

Are they easy to use and set up as I've never had one before?, do you think I'd get away with getting the start kit one as it's only for my 1 Carpet Chameleon and the viv is only 46x46x46cm and it's all glass with a mess roof.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Lecky Becky said:


> Are they easy to use and set up as I've never had one before?, do you think I'd get away with getting the start kit one as it's only for my 1 Carpet Chameleon and the viv is only 46x46x46cm and it's all glass with a mess roof.


not set my up as i start building the viv next week but do not look the hard to setup and the start kit may be ok for that size viv and if you think you need more nozzle think you can get them separately : victory:


----------



## Lecky Becky (Mar 23, 2015)

It is definitely the cheapest I've seen them for, has yours came yet just because I've heard of that company before to be honest want to make sure they are legit?


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Lecky Becky said:


> It is definitely the cheapest I've seen them for, has yours came yet just because I've heard of that company before to be honest want to make sure they are legit?


yep got it come in like 3 days and got e-mails telling me when it was pick and when it was posted :2thumb:


----------



## Lecky Becky (Mar 23, 2015)

Sorry to go on but does it come with everything you need?....I know you can buy extra bits for them if needed but just want to make sure it has everything you need to get started. :2thumb:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Lecky Becky said:


> Sorry to go on but does it come with everything you need?....I know you can buy extra bits for them if needed but just want to make sure it has everything you need to get started. :2thumb:


i got the MistKing Ultimate Value Misting System and looks to have all i need : victory:


----------



## mudskipper (Jan 4, 2015)

I would recommend The Frog shop to anyone, really good customer service. I bought mine from David at The Frog shop really helpful, I was unlucky, the power connection on the pump had been crushed by the weight of the pump. Not David fault, there was so much packing around the box, but anyway he had a new pump out to me asap. I just returned the faulty one in the box from the delivery. Best bit of kit I bought for my gecko, some say they make you lazy but now he gets a proper misting at set times, even when I am at work, could never have done that before.


----------



## Lecky Becky (Mar 23, 2015)

Ok I'm just going to get the MistKing Starter Misting System because as I said mine is only for a small viv. What reptile you using yours for?


----------



## Wingnut2711 (Feb 16, 2015)

Easy to set up, very very easy.

You do need to buy a tub for a reservoir which will need a hole drilling in it.

It comes with everything you need apart from, which I would highly recommend, clips to hold the hose to the side of the viv (you can buy these as an extra). This stops and vibration the tubing would make. I got one pack which was ample and pretty much runs silently. Really happy with my setup.


----------



## Lecky Becky (Mar 23, 2015)

mudskipper said:


> I would recommend The Frog shop to anyone, really good customer service. I bought mine from David at The Frog shop really helpful, I was unlucky, the power connection on the pump had been crushed by the weight of the pump. Not David fault, there was so much packing around the box, but anyway he had a new pump out to me asap. I just returned the faulty one in the box from the delivery. Best bit of kit I bought for my gecko, some say they make you lazy but now he gets a proper misting at set times, even when I am at work, could never have done that before.


Ye that's why I'm thinking there a good idea because you haven't got worry about doing it yourself because you know it'll be done automatically :2thumb: : victory:


----------



## mudskipper (Jan 4, 2015)

You get all you need to connect two mist heads to your vivarium, even ten pipe clips for fixing to wood, if you want to fix it to a glass vivarium then buy some self adhesive cable tie mounts. I only used one mist head in my 45 x 45 x 90 Exo Terra. I used a RUB as my water container you could use a bucket just get something with a lid, only use RO water. I buy mine from my local aquatic store it's only 15p a litre. Like I said best bit of kit for my gecko.


----------



## Lecky Becky (Mar 23, 2015)

Wingnut2711 said:


> Easy to set up, very very easy.
> 
> You do need to buy a tub for a reservoir which will need a hole drilling in it.
> 
> It comes with everything you need apart from, which I would highly recommend, clips to hold the hose to the side of the viv (you can buy these as an extra). This stops and vibration the tubing would make. I got one pack which was ample and pretty much runs silently. Really happy with my setup.


Why do you need a tub or is it stop the water from just running all over the bottom of the viv floor?


----------



## Wingnut2711 (Feb 16, 2015)

Lecky Becky said:


> Why do you need a tub or is it stop the water from just running all over the bottom of the viv floor?


You use a tub to hold the water that will be pumped through the system. I have a 3ltr tub that is located under my viv. The tub must be located about 12-24 inches above your pump so gravity helps prime the pump and then it is pumped through the nozzle. Hopefully this pic clears up what i am failing to explain.


----------



## Lecky Becky (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh ye I see what you the tub is what you use to put the water in that will be sprayed into the viv out of the nozzle of the Mistking?


----------



## Wingnut2711 (Feb 16, 2015)

Lecky Becky said:


> Oh ye I see what you the tub is what you use to put the water in that will be sprayed into the viv out of the nozzle of the Mistking?


Exactly. As long as you can drill it, you can pretty much choose anything/size that suits your set up. As mentioned above, use RO or distilled water and it will run like a dream.


----------



## Lecky Becky (Mar 23, 2015)

What is RO water?....sorry bit slow


----------



## Wingnut2711 (Feb 16, 2015)

Reverse osmosis water. Personally I use distilled. Either Doesn't leave water marks or block up nozzles.


----------



## Lecky Becky (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh so if you use normal tape water does it leave water marks and blocks up the nozzles?


----------



## Wingnut2711 (Feb 16, 2015)

Lecky Becky said:


> Oh so if you use normal tape water does it leave water marks and blocks up the nozzles?


Yeah, exactly.


----------



## Lecky Becky (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys :2thumb::thumb::


----------

